# It's not really working out is it?



## BiggKitty (May 12, 2014)

Cherries will be released every week and everyone will get one.....Piffle!

When they are released, and seemingly not every week, but sometimes none one week and a larger amount the following, mostly one or two members buy the lot in order to sell at a profit. If I saw any in the shop, yes, I would buy them, but only so I could give them away to members who STILL do not have one, which I managed to do at the beginning of cherry season.

I would say the distribution of this fruit collectible is a dismal failure, but there again it may just be me that thinks that!  Heaven help the apple and the peach!


----------



## KermitTea (May 12, 2014)

They're just pixels. It doesn't really matter.


----------



## Diamondarcadia (May 12, 2014)

^^^ agree


----------



## BiggKitty (May 12, 2014)

Karen said:


> They're just pixels. It doesn't really matter.



Yes, I had recognised them as just pixels, but some people would enjoy having that particular little set of pixels, much as you probably originally enjoyed displaying your bunch of chocolate cakes.


----------



## Caius (May 12, 2014)

I apologize that our shop update schedule doesn't meet your standards


----------



## gnoixaim (May 12, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> Yes, I had recognised them as just pixels, but some people would enjoy having that particular little set of pixels, much as you probably originally enjoyed displaying your bunch of chocolate cakes.



Don't you already have a cherry ??


----------



## cIementine (May 12, 2014)

_If you want a cherry go to the supermarket.

No offence, but there are plenty more collectibles in the forums, and plenty more things to do than complain about a cherry. 
_


----------



## Bowie (May 12, 2014)

A promise has been broken.


----------



## Jennifer (May 12, 2014)

Remember, just because you may see something as just pixels or that they don't matter doesn't mean other people don't. If this is how you feel, then maybe you shouldn't buy them and just leave them for those who care.

Be respectful to other people's feelings.


----------



## Bowie (May 12, 2014)

Jennifer said:


> Remember, just because you may see something as just pixels or that they don't matter doesn't mean other people don't. If this is how you feel, then maybe you shouldn't buy them and just leave them for those who care.
> 
> Be respectful to other people's feelings.



I was just about to say that, but I knew you would, so I didn't bother.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (May 12, 2014)

I notice you seem to have a lot of complaints about the site.

Actually, it is working perfectly. The point of the re-release is so people can get cherries. However, if someone decides to buy 50 of them, that's fine. They got there first, they had the money. It's not a big deal.


----------



## BiggKitty (May 12, 2014)

Cent said:


> I apologize that our shop update schedule doesn't meet your standards




Nice to know you actually have a schedule.


----------



## cIementine (May 12, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> Nice to know you actually have a schedule.



_I don't think you properly understand the time and effort mods put in to making these collectibles and the forum itself great which doesn't surprise me since all you do is complain about it._


----------



## BiggKitty (May 12, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _If you want a cherry go to the supermarket.
> 
> No offence, but there are plenty more collectibles in the forums, and plenty more things to do than complain about a cherry.
> _



I have ALL the collectibles, bar the competition prize items thank you, I happen to be speaking out for  a number members who have been trying to get hold of a cherry since it's introduction with the promise of everyone will be able to get one


----------



## cIementine (May 12, 2014)

_Well you definitely didn't seem to be appreciating Cent who does a lot for the forum and the forum collectible schedule._


----------



## BiggKitty (May 12, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _Well you definitely didn't seem to be appreciating Cent who does a lot for the forum and the forum collectible schedule._



I appreciate all the mods and admins who spend a great deal of time and effort in making this Forum the success it is, however, does that mean I am only allowed to pose simple non confrontational questions, if so, please advise.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (May 12, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> I appreciate all the mods and admins who spend a great deal of time and effort in making this Forum the success it is, however, does that mean I am only allowed to pose simple non confrontational questions, if so, please advise.



Your question doesn't make any sense. If a member wants to buy and hoard them, they can. They had the money and they were on. It's like with chocolate cakes. If someone so happens to buy all of them and collects them, good for them.


----------



## Waluigi (May 12, 2014)

its like a concert
some guy can buy 100 tickets 
sure it might not be fair but je has the money and at the end of the day the band has the same money


----------



## oath2order (May 12, 2014)

Can I ask something? BiggKitty, I'm curious, how would you improve it? Maybe if you suggest an improvement to how the cherries are stocked, then the admins might listen.


----------



## BiggKitty (May 12, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Your question doesn't make any sense. If a member wants to buy and hoard them, they can. They had the money and they were on. It's like with chocolate cakes. If someone so happens to buy all of them and collects them, good for them.




I have the cherry and am stating a fact not complaining.
The chocolate cake is a collectible that is occasionally but seldom restocked, the cherry is a collectible that on release was stated would be restocked every week and all members who wanted one would be able to get one. I have also seen it written more than once that there is no schedule for restocking the shop, it is purely when Jeremy finds the time to do so. Fair enough, he is busy and restocking the shop is a pretty low priority task.

I have pointed it out that the original statement " Everyone will have a chance to get one" is not being fulfilled.


----------



## Emily (May 12, 2014)

I haven't got 1 but it doesn't matter really..
Isn't this just supposed to be a forum site about animal crossing?
I mean like were 1000x more fortunate then other sites who get nothing like the collectible system here its depressing to see people complain about virtual collectibles why cant we just be fortunate for what we have these days oh and life isn't fair is how I was raised so I guess its okay that the people who don't have a collectible of a cherry don't have 1 its just a forum site isn't it


----------



## BiggKitty (May 12, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Can I ask something? BiggKitty, I'm curious, how would you improve it? Maybe if you suggest an improvement to how the cherries are stocked, then the admins might listen.



I think everyone believed that the cherry would be on sale similar to the orange and pear and available to all, and as I just said restocking is a pretty low key task. I am not clever enough to devise a better system but with all you bright young things out there, I am sure somebody could, if anyone cared enough, which I have my doubts.


----------



## Party Poison (May 12, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> I have the cherry and am stating a fact not complaining.
> The chocolate cake is a collectible that is occasionally but seldom restocked, the cherry is a collectible that on release was stated would be restocked every week and all members who wanted one would be able to get one. I have also seen it written more than once that there is no schedule for restocking the shop, it is purely when Jeremy finds the time to do so. Fair enough, he is busy and restocking the shop is a pretty low priority task.
> 
> I have pointed it out that the original statement " Everyone will have a chance to get one" is not being fulfilled.



If it's that extreme of a problem, to where a majority feels they won't get a chance to get one, then I think if enough players advocated this it may be best for admins/mods to consider alternate distribution methods.  As one user stated, make suggestions.  Stating a problem does nothing to solve it except propose that a problem is present.

Admins/mods could always move this to be unlimited stock, bi-monthly, but have it locked after a single trade (similar to birthstones).  It's less work, but still fulfills the "everyone will have a chance to get one" statement, but maintain some form of rarity.  Sure, people can't really profit much with it being released more/limited trades allowed but it lightens the burden of restocks and allows people to be happy.  Again though, this would only work if a majority of the community agreed the cherry distribution is unfair.

Unfortunately there will always be hoarders and there will always be someone who misses out for whatever reason, be it timezone or forgetfulness.  There's really no way to make it fair for everyone, but prices range from 200-600 TBT which isn't as pricey as some collectibles.  So many people want things fast and now, but would a week or two of quality posting really kill anyone who wanted a cherry?  ​


----------



## Primalia (May 12, 2014)

I don't spend a lot of time on these forums but when I do I have found many kind and generous people, Biggkitty is one of those people and she has gifted me many of my current collectibles as I don't post enough to build up tbts.
I do wonder though why collectibles can't be bought one per person per restock, many members would benefit then rather than a few
lucky individuals who are around at the right time and have the tbts to buy all the stock at once ?


----------



## Party Poison (May 12, 2014)

Primalia said:


> I don't spend a lot of time on these forums but when I do I have found many kind and generous people, Biggkitty is one of those people and she has gifted me many of my current collectibles as I don't post enough to build up tbts.
> I do wonder though why collectibles can't be bought one per person per restock, many members would benefit then rather than a few
> lucky individuals who are around at the right time and have the tbts to buy all the stock at once ?



Bigkitty seems like a very nice and generous person and has always been polite in the few interactions I've had with them.  My comments weren't really directed at them, more so to others who are just posting "stop whining, umadbro" comments.  Very few replies have no purpose really being here.  Posts are made to communicate and discuss the topic matter, not the user who posted it.

Personally, I would like to see one collectible limited per person, but at the same time I'm no saint.  I've sold my extras for TBT, and it's convenient, it's also preferred by some people because they like only one or two collectibles and collect multiples of them.  Examples are Karen and her chocolate cakes or Kammeh and all her easter eggs.  Some people like having the same collectible and I think by putting a limit on it you'd find more rage then there is now, haha.

My suggestion is poorly planned, but maybe instead of limiting the amount you can have, limit the amount of times it can be traded to stop people from hoarding them for a later date.  There will still be those sharp clickers who buy the whole stock, but it's some progress.

As it stands, I doubt things will change much and we'll really just have to go on admin/mod time which although inconvenient, does pour new cherries into circulation.  It may take time, but cherries will eventually fill the market in plentiful amounts.  The amount of time just depends on how many times it's restocked.​


----------



## Jacob4 (May 12, 2014)

_Cherry restocks don't matter THAT much, but, if there was to be something to fix this issue, I would recommend doing the same thing that happens, only have a limit of 1 purchase per person for the cherry collectible. No flaws attached. However, there are loads of cherry collectible sellers who sell for relatively cheap, so if someone really wants it, they could just buy it from them - I mean, it's not like people sell them for LOADS._


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 12, 2014)

F L a K e said:


> _Cherry restocks don't matter THAT much, but, if there was to be something to fix this issue, I would recommend doing the same thing that happens, only have a limit of 1 purchase per person for the cherry collectible. No flaws attached. However, there are loads of cherry collectible sellers who sell for relatively cheap, so if someone really wants it, they could just buy it from them - I mean, it's not like people sell them for LOADS._



basically my thoughts here. i have never been very fond of hoarders, however. (meaning the people that run out and buy everything in two seconds) sure, they had the money and they were there, but i dont like them in real life either =P oh well.


----------



## Kanapachi (May 12, 2014)

Couldn't there just be a way to limit a person to only retrieving 1-2 at a time so that people will stop whining about them stealing all of it? >_>

Or put more and regularly release them like promised. uwu


----------



## LyraVale (May 12, 2014)

Jennifer said:


> Remember, just because you may see something as just pixels or that they don't matter doesn't mean other people don't. If this is how you feel, then maybe you shouldn't buy them and just leave them for those who care.
> 
> Be respectful to other people's feelings.



This. I don't think people are being very nice to the OP. I think she's making a valid case for people who are new to the site, and just want 1 of each collectible...it's supposed to be fun. Yes, hoarders have a right to do as they wish. Yes, mods work hard and it's appreciated. But we can let them know what we like and dislike, respectfully, so they can work on making the site more enjoyable for EVERYONE, instead of just a few that dominate. I love TBT, and enjoy my time here, and so I'd like to see it be better. 

Having said that, maybe a 1 only limit is too restricting, as part of the fun is to do trades and the TBT market etc...so a limit would be good, but maybe 3 only. So a person can buy 1 and trade 2. Gets things circulating, without allowing one person to dominate all others.


----------



## Flop (May 12, 2014)

Not sure why everyone can't just shut up and be respectful to each other. Of all the things to argue about...


----------



## Farobi (May 12, 2014)

Flop said:


> Not sure why everyone can't just shut up and be respectful to each other. Of all the things to argue about...



Heh heh true that


----------



## Caius (May 13, 2014)

Okay, I wanted to stop in and say that the way I responded earlier was a little on the angry side. I'm sorry for the way I acted, but mods don't have any control over shop stuff, and our admins are extremely busy with other things inside-- and outside the website. We're all doing our best to try and keep stuff moving, but on the list of priorities, I'm fairly sure collectables aren't at the top. 

Again, sorry for the way I acted, but try and understand we're people too, we don't sit here to cater to everyone's whims.


----------



## BiggKitty (May 13, 2014)

Well, to me a forum board is where topics ought to be discussed. The Bell Tree HQ covers TBT bells, collectibles, signatures and the like. Many of the threads started could be answered if the originator bothered to read the stickies that have thoughtfully been provided to explain how Bell Tree operates. So, take all those threads out of the equation and the ones that shouldn't be in situ in the first place and there is not a lot left. I know nothing about signatures, so when I try to think of a subject that could be discussed sensibly if people wanted, I am limited, and I will add the disclaimer that what I actually put in my threads is not necessarily what I believe.

Unfortunately my threads instead of doing what I hope they might do by creating a discussion where members can air their views and perhaps useful ideas may be put forward; gather a lot of useless comments, where the author has more fun attacking me than offering their thoughts on the topic in question. Those replies do not upset me  as I put it down to immaturity, but I simply can't resist saying, "How come I just never realised that they were only pixels?"



I have never been trying to criticise the mods and admins who I think do an admirable and often difficult job in sometimes very trying circumstances. They have my heartfelt respect and should be commended for making Bell Tree what it is today. However, It seems I manage to upset mods too which was not my intention so I also apologise for my misguided attempt at creating a discussion.

Am I banned from creating any more topics, or can I carry on upsetting everyone?


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 13, 2014)

We(the mods, with the blue names) don't really have any access to configuring what is in the shop. We can bring it up with the admins but at the end of the day it's up to them when things get put into the shop.

Discussion of it is fine, but most topics involving our collectibles tend to go south quickly because of impatient people wanting to vent out their frustrations instead of discussing it in a civil manner.

As was mentioned above, there are other things going on right now, both involving the site and not, that is causing the shop to be a little behind schedule. When things get cleared up I'm sure there will be an announcement somewhere that it's been stocked.


----------



## BiggKitty (May 13, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> We(the mods, with the blue names) don't really have any access to configuring what is in the shop. We can bring it up with the admins but at the end of the day it's up to them when things get put into the shop.
> 
> Discussion of it is fine, but most topics involving our collectibles tend to go south quickly because of impatient people wanting to vent out their frustrations instead of discussing it in a civil manner.
> 
> As was mentioned above, there are other things going on right now, both involving the site and not, that is causing the shop to be a little behind schedule. When things get cleared up I'm sure there will be an announcement somewhere that it's been stocked.



One more gemstone for your collection, and then you help campaign for a third row, another of my past topics that as you so aptly say "went South"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prof Gallows said:


> We(the mods, with the blue names) don't really have any access to configuring what is in the shop. We can bring it up with the admins but at the end of the day it's up to them when things get put into the shop.
> 
> Discussion of it is fine, but most topics involving our collectibles tend to go south quickly because of impatient people wanting to vent out their frustrations instead of discussing it in a civil manner.
> 
> As was mentioned above, there are other things going on right now, both involving the site and not, that is causing the shop to be a little behind schedule. When things get cleared up I'm sure there will be an announcement somewhere that it's been stocked.



One more gemstone for your collection, and then you help campaign for a third row, another of my past topics that as you so aptly say "went South"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prof Gallows said:


> We(the mods, with the blue names) don't really have any access to configuring what is in the shop. We can bring it up with the admins but at the end of the day it's up to them when things get put into the shop.
> 
> Discussion of it is fine, but most topics involving our collectibles tend to go south quickly because of impatient people wanting to vent out their frustrations instead of discussing it in a civil manner.
> 
> As was mentioned above, there are other things going on right now, both involving the site and not, that is causing the shop to be a little behind schedule. When things get cleared up I'm sure there will be an announcement somewhere that it's been stocked.



One more gemstone for your collection, and then you help campaign for a third row, another of my past topics that as you so aptly say "went South"

- - - Post Merge - - -

Seems to have been a nasty echo above, sorry for that


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 13, 2014)

It's been discussed. From what I remember originally it was only going to be one row because the two rows caused some clipping issues with other options under the profile picture, but we managed to fix it by removing the location option.

So we could possibly put a third row but we may have to get rid of another information option. But don't rule anything out.


----------



## Zura (May 13, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> two members buy the lot in order to sell at a profit.



I gave away most of the ones i bought XD If my memory is correct I sold one to regain my bells 

I'm sorry you didn't win my giveaways, and I hope you get one soon.


----------



## BiggKitty (May 13, 2014)

Vaati said:


> I giveaway most of the ones i bought XD If my memory is correct I sold one to regain my bells
> 
> I'm sorry you didn't win my giveaways, and I hope you get one soon.



I have had a cherry since the day they were released and have never entered any cherry givaway


----------



## Zura (May 13, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> I have had a cherry since the day they were released and have never entered any cherry givaway


Hmm... then why are you crying?


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 13, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Hmm... then why are you crying?



uh... she clearly stated why she posted this discussion -- on behalf of other members, not just her. =/ its very plainly stated in the comments.


----------



## Zura (May 13, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> uh... she clearly stated why she posted this discussion -- on behalf of other members, not just her. =/ its very plainly stated in the comments.



Ok... I didn't read most of the comments XD


----------



## Party Poison (May 13, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Ok... I didn't read most of the comments XD



Generally, discussions work better if you get the gist of the thread to avoid situations like what just happened, haha.  Some people like Bigkitty start these topics to induce discussion, not blatant skimming and remarks like it sadly tends to lead to. 

Back on topic though,  do you think it may be possible to assign collectible duties to a moderator maybe?  I know admins are in charge of that, but if it's interfering with their already piled workload than maybe seeking to assign smaller tasks like collectible stocking would be more suited.  Although collectibles aren't a major life or death thing for me, it's clear that many users have opinions and suggestions to improve the overall circulation and fairness of accessibility.  Then again, it's just another topic for discussion, as this thread goes now though, it's pretty much borderline hostile no matter whats posted.​


----------



## LyraVale (May 13, 2014)

I don't get why the topic is hostile. I thought the OP was just presenting a topic for discussion, and maybe people took it as whining, when it didn't seem that way to me at all.

Anyway, clearly the collectibles are supposed to be a small fun part of the forum, that for some users has become a bigger part of their forum use. That means it's actually been a successful idea, that is interesting for people to participate in and discuss. No matter how busy mods/admins are, I'm sure they are glad about that and want everyone to be involved. They just don't want whining, complaining, or harassment.

I like Party Poison's idea. I think if it is possible to do, it would really add to everyone's collecting enjoyment.


----------



## Kildor (May 13, 2014)

Assigning a mod to do it is a good idea, but it depends on the mod's free time. I'm pretty sure the mods are busy too, you know.

Although I think Jennifer would be happy to do collectibles duty.


----------



## Party Poison (May 13, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Assigning a mod to do it is a good idea, but it depends on the mod's free time. I'm pretty sure the mods are busy too, you know.
> 
> Although I think Jennifer would be happy to do collectibles duty.



New Name Color: Pink, for Gate Keeper of Collectibles (AKA Collectible Duty), haha.

Though, I agree mods are probably just as busy.  Compared to admins maintaining a whole site is the whole picture I was looking at though.​


----------



## oath2order (May 13, 2014)

The mods actually cannot restock the shop as it is an admin only power that actually by the coding of the extension that allows the shop, cannot be given to a moderator.


----------



## LyraVale (May 14, 2014)

The thing is, if someone buys a bunch of something, then starts selling them for a profit...that's perfectly fine to me. They're creating a market and the trading of collectibles is part of the fun.

What I'm worried about is the situation where there is a limited number of an item, someone buys a bunch, and either never sells them, or they stop using TBT all together. Putting a limit on how many items a person could buy from the shop, in the first place, would prevent this from happening as much. 

As for restocks, IDK how hard it is...so I can't suggest anything. But a schedule would help. Even if it was like this, random items will be restocked:

On the 1st of each month, sometime between 12 AM-12 PM EST
On the 15th of each month, sometime between 12PM-12AM EST 

Then people can check during those times, if they care. And it would only be 2 time, which I'm imagining wouldn't be an overwhelming amount of work. 

Just some suggestions, I'm sure I'll be told if they are flawed. lol


----------



## luckyj13 (May 16, 2014)

hey

- - - Post Merge - - -

ikr


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 16, 2014)

I don't really care anymore because nothing will change. I'll get the cherry when I do.

But some suggestions could be program an auto-restock, if possible, so the admins don't have to worry about it

Or restock more than 5 at a time.


----------



## Libra (May 17, 2014)

I understand the Owners have more important things to do than restocking the shop, but maybe they could just restock the cherries one day a month? It doesn't even have to be the same day each month and they don't even have to announce it either. Those who want a cherry (like me) would just have to check the shop each day and if the cherries are there; great, let's buy one! If not; let's try again tomorrow. (Of course, then the question is; how much cherries are restocked each time? I'd suggest having them be unlimited on the day they are restocked, but at the same time, I do understand that the cherries are supposed to be harder to obtain.)


----------

